# A foot of Snow in Central Mass TONIGHT!



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry guys I'm getting the itch.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

You too, huh? I think the last season just ended too abruptly. Some nice storms, and then it was over. None of the nice March 4" every-other-day storms that make the nice easy cash.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Im getting a little :realmad::realmad: of not being in the snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GPS;784633 said:


> You too, huh? I think the last season just ended too abruptly. Some nice storms, and then it was over. None of the nice March 4" every-other-day storms that make the nice easy cash.


Yeah. March was total crap last year. The year before wasn't much better. I think even my wife can't wait for snow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Since i still haven't seen any real summer weather, i don't want any snow! I need a dose of all the seasons before i can move on to the next one! This rain and lousy weather is rather depressing!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well if it helps im living the summer down here in florida . It was 98 the other day


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;785852 said:


> Since i still haven't seen any real summer weather, i don't want any snow! I need a dose of all the seasons before i can move on to the next one! This rain and lousy weather is rather depressing!


The rain is dreadful. Everyone in my house is ready to kill each other.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;785852 said:


> Since i still haven't seen any real summer weather, i don't want any snow! I need a dose of all the seasons before i can move on to the next one! This rain and lousy weather is rather depressing!


You can send some rain over this way. We need it bad!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

keep that rain up there I'm going to daytona beach tommorow


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank god we had sun today here in Cleveland. First day out of the last week i'd say. If it keeps up like this, i'd rather it start snowing. 

I'm excited to get back to playing in the snow. 
To be honest, any excuse that lets me sneak out of the house at 5AM with a coffee, cigarette and my truck keys is a good excuse to me.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

yup, it wont snow this season at all, it wont snow..... i sold both my snow blowers, my snowmobile, both my plows, and my snow shovels, all my winter gear, even got rid of my kids sleds, and all their snow stuff....Went out and bought a dodge challenger with racing slicks because i know it wont snow at all in this up coming season..... Just read the farmers almanac, they are predicting a heat wave from November to April.... Glad I sold all my equipment... Gave away my two led light bars also to some homeless guy. Traded my accounts for a handful of beans from this guy Jack...... God I HOPE it doesnt snow, i'll be so unprepared.


it WONT snow, it WONT snow...


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you really sell all your stuff, or are you just messing with us? I would have loved some free lightbars.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yea, Im definetely anxious for some "Red Bull" all nite plow shifts! lol tymusic


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

SnowPro93;784625 said:


> Sorry guys I'm getting the itch.


Wow is that a 2500 flare side z71?

I had a 1500 and didn't have the heart to put a plow on her. But a 2500 would make a great driveway rig.

Does it have the 5.7 or 6.0?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont see the worth in a short bed, side step 2500. It better be an 8'bed and no flair sides.
But, Snowpro's truck still looks very nice.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

JaimeG;804963 said:


> Did you really sell all your stuff, or are you just messing with us? I would have loved some free lightbars.


Just messing with you, because what ever i want the opposite happens, murphys law.. I buy a snowmobile, it doesnt snow until january 23rd (member the 05 season)... I buy a pool it rains all June (09) , I buy a snow blower ( i break my right arm) , I buy a two seat sports car ( my wife gets pregnant) , I move out to colorado for work ( i get laid off next month)..... ETC.... everyone is best to just stay away from my BAD kharma....

It still wont snow......


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey thats TWO different trucks in the pic(s)....... first one is a 93 1500 Z71 with the Curtis...


, second is his 2000 2500 (not a z71) with Fisher


threw me off a bit till i looked closely at the body moldings and door emblems.. and rear bumper and flares..


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya guys there two different trucks...i got a 98 GMC 2500 Short bed this summer that I will be plowing with this year...i'll post pics later....but a 2500 short bed step side would look cool.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

stillen;805066 said:


> Hey thats TWO different trucks in the pic(s)....... first one is a 93 1500 Z71 with the Curtis...
> 
> , second is his 2000 2500 (not a z71) with Fisher
> 
> threw me off a bit till i looked closely at the body moldings and door emblems.. and rear bumper and flares..


Good eye. I was to excited to keep looking at the pics and just hit reply. Even short bed 2500 are rare aren't they?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I once saw a 97 2500 stepside diesel on ebay, it was pretty cool looking.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya mid 90's 2500's shortbeds are rare...i got mine from nstar gas at auction...just a plain jane truck but its cleaner than clean


----------

